# Badly injured dartfrog, what should i do?



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

I went to check on my darts yesterday and noticed one was tangled up in the roots of a plant, when i freed him i noticed he wasn't moving around normally and it looks to me like he has a broken leg and arm. He's not eating and this morning was gaping his mouth open as if in pain.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Not sure if a vet could do anything. Could it be that the frog has been tangled up that long it's legs have just gone numb? You'll obviously be able to tell if it's limp or flopping and broke. If it was mine and I could see the legs where both broke and the frog was struggling I'd kill it. But that's just me. I'd sooner not be an animal is in pain that won't quickly get over it. But I'm not there, I'm not a vet so hopefully you'll get a response quickly off a knowledgeable member.


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Basin79 said:


> Not sure if a vet could do anything. Could it be that the frog has been tangled up that long it's legs have just gone numb? You'll obviously be able to tell if it's limp or flopping and broke. If it was mine and I could see the legs where both broke and the frog was struggling I'd kill it. But that's just me. I'd sooner not be an animal is in pain that won't quickly get over it. But I'm not there, I'm not a vet so hopefully you'll get a response quickly off a knowledgeable member.


It's been 24 hours now and they only look worse so i'm positive they are broken, i have read that a vet can't do anything and the only option is euthanasia but i don't know if it's worth giving them chance to heal or put the poor thing out of his misery. He's really struggling to move and isn't interested in food at all. I will never have that plant in any of my vivs again that's for sure, the roots were like really tight pieces and string and i didn't realise there were so many.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

creg said:


> It's been 24 hours now and they only look worse so i'm positive they are broken, i have read that a vet can't do anything and the only option is euthanasia but i don't know if it's worth giving them chance to heal or put the poor thing out of his misery. He's really struggling to move and isn't interested in food at all. I will never have that plant in any of my vivs again that's for sure, the roots were like really tight pieces and string and i didn't realise there were so many.


Sounds like you might be better off ending he's suffering. Wrap him in damp tissue and place him on the floor outside. And stand on him with one purposeful stamp. IF he is that bad.


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi, I have a female tinc that arrived with a bad back leg, I've added a picture, she is fine now, well her leg isn't perfect but she moves around, eats and breeds with no problems at all. Maybe add a couple of bits of banana or similar to the viv so the flies all stay in one or two places so the frog can eat easilly?


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

darrensimps said:


> Hi, I have a female tinc that arrived with a bad back leg, I've added a picture, she is fine now, well her leg isn't perfect but she moves around, eats and breeds with no problems at all. Maybe add a couple of bits of banana or similar to the viv so the flies all stay in one or two places so the frog can eat easilly?
> 
> [URL=http://i591.photobucket.com/albums/ss358/darrensimps/image_zps969f5cec.jpg]image[/URL]


Ok i will drop some banana in and give him some more time. :gasp: wow those back legs look pretty bad too, gives me a little hope that mine will be ok.



Basin79 said:


> Sounds like you might be better off ending he's suffering. Wrap him in damp tissue and place him on the floor outside. And stand on him with one purposeful stamp. IF he is that bad.


Cheers for the advice mate, if it comes to it i will use this method.


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

:gasp: pretty amazed, i checked on him today and his condition has really improved, he's eating and moving around much better


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

creg said:


> :gasp: pretty amazed, i checked on him today and his condition has really improved, he's eating and moving around much better


Fantastic news.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Frogs can sometimes recover amazingly from injury- did you see the thread about Stumpy the common frog, who lost both hind legs to a cat attack? Matt did wonders with him.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/999586-injured-frog-any-suggestions.html


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a female R. reticulata that somehow damaged its leg during grow-up in a tub - not a lot you can do repair-wise with a juvenile retic! 

I held on to her and although the leg is still at a slightly eccentric angle two years on, she is doing perfectly well in a large viv now. It's easy to anthropomorphize these things but it is likely that the frog simply sees it as a minor inconvenience (if that) rather than being in continuous pain, as we would experience it. Who knows, but personally I would give it some time.

Nick


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

it appears one of my leucs has 'broken' its back leg, fed them this morning and it had one leg kinda jut out and not doing much, however it was moving about fine and eating, gutted on one hand, pleased on the other


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Damn it Joe that's not good.
Is it possible that it's only dislocated? 
If so, with some luck it may pop back in.


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

well it appears that way Mike as i could still see signs of the toes twitching etc, shall see how things pan out. like i said, the positive is it was moving about without any signs of struggle and feeding, infact it had hopped up onto the level to get the flies in the first place


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Two totally separate injured legs in a few days,that doesn't happen very often!! Guys I hope both your separate frogs do ok and make a full recovery,there isn't much too add really other than wishes of good luck.

Best to both of you

Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Aye it's unusual Stu.
We'll just have to keep the digits crossed and hope for the best.


Mike


----------



## Vixon (Apr 15, 2014)

There is so much to get paranoid about in this hobby isn't there? I've not seen one frog for a few days, not seen the usually bold frog at all today or last night and only seen the usually shy one have a brief peak. Paranoid Betty here.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

well, got home tonight and the leg is still hanging out there, HOWEVER, you've got to give these guys some bloody credit, this morning when i went in to turn their lights on and mist, he's bloody sat on top of the vertical cork bark i've got in there chilling with his mate, and tonight after a mist munching the moving flies.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Vixon said:


> There is so much to get paranoid about in this hobby isn't there? I've not seen one frog for a few days, not seen the usually bold frog at all today or last night and only seen the usually shy one have a brief peak. Paranoid Betty here.


Vicky,most of us were and still are like this ,try not to worry too much mate,I have so many frogs that do a vanishing act for a couple of days,I'm sure it's just to mess with me,but do try and resist the temptation to tare up the viv,pulling back just slightly on the food can often make them a bit more visible.

Joe as I recently said to Creg good luck,I'm glad both are feeding,for me there is always hope when a dart is feeding. Mate we saw this once with Zorina,mum to your SB's,fortunately we spotted her before any kind of harm was done. She was caught in some ficus. For me this kind of thing will happen every now and then,I really think in the big scheme it is an incredibly rare thing,and nothing could be done really be anyone to prevent this happening. I've probably got creeping ficus of one type or another in every viv here yet have only one incident to talk on over a 3 year period on how many frogs? 

I really just wanted to get over that you guys shouldn't feel any blame, and bung another good luck at you both:2thumb:

Stu


----------

